# Hand fixieren in Poser



## Anacondi (10. Februar 2012)

Hi @ alle zusammen.
Habe hier Poser 7 deutsch.
Wie kann ich es anstrellen, das meine Firur ( V4) bei bewegungen die Hand zum beispiel fest an einem Gegenstand lässt? Fixieren geht nicht. Wenn ich die Hand fixiere, wewegt si sich doch mit, wenn ich die V4 bewege.
Danke im vorraus.


----------

